# Karpfenliege Bedchair nachspannen ??Neues Seil



## Michagsi (5. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Carphunter#h
Für meiner ultimate Liege  wierd es mal zeit neue  Spannseile  zu kaufen (habe sie schon 3 mal  nachgespannt)  die Seile haben so langsam keine  Federung mehr  und ich liege mit dem Rücken auf der mitleren strebe (wiege keine 140kg nur 80)  ist eine ohne 
abgesenkte strebe (alte ausführung).
Bei meiner suche bei Ebay bin ich auf verschiede Gummiseile gestossen (Plannenbau Anhänger 2-10mm) 
Nur welchen dehnungsfactor nimmt man da ????#c
Müßte so 5-8mm sein .
oder gibt es welche bei dam, ultimate, chub ,nash,usw als Ersatz??|kopfkratUND WAS KOSTEN SIE???????????

Gruß Micha


----------



## maschinenstürmer (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfenliege Bedchair nachspannen ??Neues Seil*

TIP:

Neue Liege, Fox Stalker oder so.......bald ist Weihnachten #6 

Gruß

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.....das die Ultimate Liegen eh viel zu schwer sind_


----------



## Curious (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfenliege Bedchair nachspannen ??Neues Seil*

Hallöchen,wir haben vor 2 Jahren unsere Chub Cassien und FOX - Ultra Liegen neu bespannt.Da wir Geld sparen wollten und ein Freund Connections zum LKW-Planen-Sattler hatte haben wir uns bei dem für wenig Geld die Gummiseile geholt.Wir konnten zwischen 3 Farben und 2 Stärken wählen.Die sind seither verspannt und top in Ordnung,würde ich immer wieder machen .


----------



## Michagsi (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfenliege Bedchair nachspannen ??Neues Seil*

Danke erst einmal für EINE qualifizierte Antwort.
Kann nur wieder mal sagen wenn man keine Ahnung hat F.. halten.
Was hat das gewicht der Liege damit zu tuen das die Seile mir den Jahren nachgeben.
Wenn ich mir immer was neues kaufen würde bräuchten wir ebay nicht.
Und ob Fox die beste liege baut anderes Thema.
Manche posten hier mal wieder nur um was gesagt zu haben.
Aber ist hier auch ein alter Hut ,dachte es hört mal auf.


----------



## maschinenstürmer (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfenliege Bedchair nachspannen ??Neues Seil*



Michagsi schrieb:


> Danke erst einmal für EINE qualifizierte Antwort.
> Kann nur wieder mal sagen wenn man keine Ahnung hat F.. halten.
> Was hat das gewicht der Liege damit zu tuen das die Seile mir den Jahren nachgeben.
> Wenn ich mir immer was neues kaufen würde bräuchten wir ebay nicht.
> ...


 
War eigentlich ein gut gemeinter Tip, der neue Gummi kostet auch Geld und der Versand ist auch nicht umsonst. Ne Stalker gibts für 69 €, da würd ich ernsthaft überlegen, ob ich mir den Streß mit dem neubespannen bei einer "Billigliege" die von Hause aus bescheiden ist, überhaupt antue.

Niemand behauptet das Fox die beste Liege baut, ich hab selber keine #h 

Zu deinen letzten beiden Sätzen:

Ich weiß zwar nicht, unter welchem Stein du hervorgekrochen bist, aber dies hier ist ein öffentliches Forum, jeder kann schreiben was er denkt. Wenn dir meine Postings nicht passen, setz mich doch auf deine Ignor-Liste :r 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.......das hier jemand wieder den Zwergenaufstand plant_


----------



## punkarpfen (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfenliege Bedchair nachspannen ??Neues Seil*

Die Gummiseile bekommt man beim Baumarkt (hab für ne neue Ultra 60 bezahlt)


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfenliege Bedchair nachspannen ??Neues Seil*

Eben gibts in fast jedem Baumarkt und beim Planenbauer/Anhängerbau am Ort. 8mm ist Richtig.

Kostet zwischen 60ct und 2€ der Meter.

Wenns verschiedene Dehnungsfaktoren gibt, dann nimm den geringsten. Dehnung ist ja eher unerwünscht, nur die Federung interessiert.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Michagsi (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfenliege Bedchair nachspannen ??Neues Seil*

Danke erst einmal an fast alle#6
Wer das gleiche prob. hat hier meine Lösung 

Bei Hornbach hat der ganze spaß 11 euro gekostet für 10 Meter 8mm Gummiseil:q
ca. 30 min arbeit und die liege ist wieder takko.
|wavey:An alle CHunter frohe Weihnachten und eine guten rutsch|wavey:


----------



## Pilkman (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfenliege Bedchair nachspannen ??Neues Seil*



Michagsi schrieb:


> ... ca. 30 min arbeit und die liege ist wieder takko. ...



Hi,

nach einem recht aktuellen Film paßte die Beschreibung "takko" eher auf Deine Liege vor der Neubespannung...  :q

"Played" laßt grüßen, obwohl ich den Streifen nicht sonderlich prall fand - hab mich von der Schauspielerriege blenden lassen... |rolleyes

ANSONSTEN: Danke für Deine nachgeschobene Info, ist vielen sicherlich hilfreich! #6


----------



## Gufiwerfer (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfenliege Bedchair nachspannen ??Neues Seil*

Na dann weiss ich ja wer meine demnächst wieder neu bespannt#6 |supergri


----------



## Freak (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfenliege Bedchair nachspannen ??Neues Seil*

Hi!

Hab momentan noch das Anaconda Bedchair. Nächste Liege ist aber ne Ultra...der Beine wegen....am Kanal kann dies häufig sehr "hilfreich" sein. Naja, die Sänger Liege hält "leider" viel zu lange! Also kauf dir die lieber nicht#6 

Sonnigen Gruß


----------

